# How to disable SMP in kernel config

## Barsik

When I disable it in "make menuconfig" - I get "Error 2" during compilation.

What else should I enable/disable in order to get non SMP kernel?

----------

## Sivar

 *Barsik wrote:*   

> When I disable it in "make menuconfig" - I get "Error 2" during compilation.
> 
> What else should I enable/disable in order to get non SMP kernel?

 

I would search the forums before posting, because this has been answered before, but i'll answer it anyway. First, save your kernel config somewhere like your home directory, then do a "make mrproper" in your /usr/src/linux directory, then copy your config file back and you're in business.

----------

